# How to Pronounce Wiener and other interesting Wiener related facts



## Rooigevaar (16/3/16)

Over the next few weeks I would like to take you on a journey of discovery into Wiener Vape Co. and its Juices. Some interesting facts about the line and how they came about and a little bit about other things here and there. 

To start off why not talk about our name, Wiener Vape Co. How did it come about and why?

Well to be honest there is no great story behind this, my son is in fact a Dachshund or as we in SA know them "Wors Hond". His Name is "Soap" and we love him even if he digs up the garden or eats our slippers. But to get back to the point, while brain storming a name for the line Soap was trying to help out and "Bark bark" just did not tickle our fancy... but it did give us an idea, why not Wiener Vape, see "wiener dog" is the American version of "wors hond" and it sounds a lot better than Wors Vape Co.

Another thing we have found with the line having a slightly "foreign" name is that many kind folk do not pronounce it correctly. (we don't mind lol) 

So for reference and because it is almost time for Game of Thrones again, here is a little video that will help you pronounce Wiener Vape Co. 



Also good luck getting that song out of your head for the rest of the day

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## KimVapeDashian (16/3/16)

So its "weener" and not "vine-R"

interesting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/16)

Thanks for the background @Rooigevaar 
Most interesting. It's always great to hear the stories behind all these things.

Looking forward to hearing more...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (24/3/16)

This week we continue, Let us talk about Good Boy...

This is the juice I have worked on for the longest and it is also my most personal out of the bunch. When I started DIY it was a search for something different something that suits ME and my vaping needs. I liked tobacco juices and here and there was a RY4 that I liked. But the majority of them were harsh and too heavy on the tobacco side of things. I needed something that tasted like RY4 but not so much... if you know what I mean. I started mixing and the first versions were called Rooige4. From there it must have been 20 or 30 versions. Each time I would mix it, I would add something or take something away, adjust a percentage here and there. In the end, I was tweaking in the o.o1% and lower ratios. When I started the Wiener Vape Co. I wanted this juice to be the flagship, it is my best juice (to me) and it is perfect for my taste buds. I knew that once I marked it as an RY4 a lot of people would steer clear and not even consider it. I have tasted RY4 imported juices that made me want to sell my dripper to get rid of the taste. But it is an RY4 and if you really can't stand the taste you may want to steer clear. It is a lot sweeter and smoother than any other RY4 I have tasted and I almost want to say it is on the "mild" side of the tobacco vapes... almost more Caramel than RY4.
When we sat down to name the juice "Good Boy" was an easy choice. It sums up the juice perfectly, it has been my companion juice for so long and I vape it the most. I don't get tired of it easy and can vape it for days on end without getting bored.

Some Notes on the juice:

It likes a good steep, the longer the better. We steep it before it goes out, but it won't hurt putting it away in a dark, cool place for another couple of weeks. It just gets better and better.
This juice works for me in tanks and drippers and is a good all rounder. In tanks at lower tempratures the caramel notes are nice and sweet and at high tempratures on a dripper the more complex nutty and tobacco flavours shine. I have vaped this in all my devices from Reo's to Drippers and tanks.
It produces smooth, satisfying fluffy vapour that has a caramel smell to it.

This juice won't be for everyone, but I strongly believe that if you like the taste of RY4 even just a little bit that this flavour will please you more than expected!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/16)

Loved reading that @Rooigevaar !!
So awesome to read some of the details behind the juice 
And you desribed it so well 
I enjoyed the discussions on vaping it in various devices.
Thank you

Now I am interested in trying this even though I am not a big fan of RY4 juices

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (8/4/16)

Belly Rub

One of our more popular flavors but then again Strawberry is a popular flavor to start with, I normally get mocked for having the PINK milkshake when I am in a restaurant... I don't care, give me strawberry please. When working on Belly Rub I wanted to create a "normal" strawberry taste, or rather more natural. Although I like the more candy strawberry flavors I wanted Belly Rub to be more like eating a fresh strawberry than drinking a milkshake.
Strawberry and cream is a common flavor profile and it is getting some flack lately as there are so many of them out there. But it is a classic and good safe choice when trying a new line or brand of liquid. That is why it is included in our line... I wanted it to be a semi surprise the first time you try it, expecting the normal strawberry and cream experience but then getting hit with a fresh just picked strawberry taste with a cream back note. One of the guys who tasted the juice at the Vape meet said he event tasted some of the soil still stuck on the strawberry from picking it.

Juice Notes:

When freshly mixed the strawberry is dominant but the creams will start showing up the longer it steeps. (I prefer it fresh, my wife likes it steeped)
Lower temperatures gives you the strawberry way in the front while dripping it at higher temperatures brings out the creams from the background.
Even though this juice shines on a dripper, I personally prefer vaping it in a tank with not too hot of a build. 

If you like a bold fresh strawberry taste then this juice will suit your needs!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine (8/4/16)

I have been checking out your juices.... and reading your posts, Do continue

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (8/4/16)

Waine said:


> I have been checking out your juices.... and reading your posts, Do continue
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Thanks @Waine good to know someone is reading!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (8/4/16)

I am reading your posts too @Rooigevaar 
This last one on Belly Rub was EXCELLENT

It gives me so much more information than the usual juice description - and makes me want to try it to see if I can also taste the soil!

There is only one problem with reading this informative post.
I have a bottle of Belly Rub already but its been sitting for some time - and by the sounds of it, I will also prefer it fresh. So now you have me worried that I left it too long. Haha. Will try it at lower power then.

Thanks for the info on the power differences. Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (9/4/16)

When I quit somking on December 12th, Belly Rub was the 1st juice I bought for my newly aquired eVic. And it's from here that my love of Strawberrie's and Cream vapes started. Tried a few from other local guys like Nom du Plume #9 and while they nice too, I always come back to Belly Rub. There's always a bottle of it in my cupboard.
That reminds me I need to go and buy me some before that bottles finished!

Unashamedly I'll admit to trying to replicate Belly Rub using Ripe strawberry and Cream concentrates from SkyBlue. Didn't even get close lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (9/4/16)

Greyz said:


> When I quit somking on December 12th, Belly Rub was the 1st juice I bought for my newly aquired eVic. And it's from here that my love of Strawberrie's and Cream vapes started. Tried a few from other local guys like Nom du Plume #9 and while they nice too, I always come back to Belly Rub. There's always a bottle of it in my cupboard.
> That reminds me I need to go and buy me some before that bottles finished!
> 
> Unashamedly I'll admit to trying to replicate Belly Rub using Ripe strawberry and Cream concentrates from SkyBlue. Didn't even get close lol



WOW I can not begin to explain how it makes me feel to know one of my juices helped someone quit smoking!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (18/4/16)

Soap our Wiener Dog turned 5 today! 

Lets talk about "Dog's Life" This juice started out as the base for a peach and custard mix I was working on. Something was not working in the mix and in an attempt to figure it out I mixed just the custard elements of the juice and made 30ml for testing. It tasted great although rough around the edges I felt like it was way better without the fruit in it. That is when I started polishing the juice as a custard only. Although this is just a plain "custard" profile it is the juice in our line with the highest number of different concentrates, giving it a complex and layered flavor profile within it's custard confines. It's name "Dog's Life" suits it well as it is a relaxed warm and homely vape, just like taking a nap in the nice warm afternoon sun.

Juice Notes:

This juice really likes high temperatures. Even though it tastes just as good on a lower temperatures tank, a dripper with a nice hot build will make all the difference making the custard, creams and vanillas shine! I almost exclusively drip this juice but will occasionally run it in a tank with hotter coils.




Me rocking some Dog's Life in a Velocity Dripper

Reactions: Like 4


----------

